# O is for Oyster.



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

O is for Oyster night!
Y is for You better be there!
S is for Shocktop...and all the other beer that doesn't start with an S.
T is for Tasty bartenders...I mean oysters.
E is for Eat oysters, not bartenders. (That is cannibalism & it is frowned upon.)
R is for Really, I just spent like 30 min. making this up so everyone come out!

The weather gods are finally being nice to us so take advantage of it and come out to Latitudes tonight to see Kirstin (who is wearing a bow in her hair just because she was so excited about going to work today), Kyra (who isn't here yet so we don't know if she's wearing any hair accessories) and Logan (who shaved his head.)


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> O is for Oyster night!
> Y is for You better be there!
> S is for Shocktop...and all the other beer that doesn't start with an S.
> T is for Tasty bartenders...I mean oysters.
> ...


*Go ahead on Girl, I was thinking of passing tonight, but after this great big invite for FREE Oysters ~~~~~ See Ya.
*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*T is for Tasty bartenders*

Ok, you got me with that one, see ya for some tasty 'sters.

Jimmy


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Yeah that was excellent marketing girl. Luv it.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Showed up and y'all were closed


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

You must have gone to Gilligan's.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> Showed up and y'all were closed


*Sorry, but Gilligan's at the Hampton closes for the winter, and FREE Oyster Wednesday is moved to Lattitude's at the Hilton, next door, to the east.

It remains at Lattitudes until spring, like April sometime, then back to Gilligans at the Hampton it goes.

This will be season 5?*


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was at latitudes the curtains were down and there was one guy sitting in a chair talking to the bartenders under the curtain by the pool at the hilton


----------

